
RebirthDB: community-developed fork of the RethinkDB database - AlexKaul
https://github.com/RebirthDB
======
nwrk
Can someone chime in what is the reason for fork ?

The RethinkDB is open source some time albeit the development stalled.

Kudos to community, RethinkDB heavy and happy user

EDIT: more details here
[https://spectrum.chat/rebirthdb](https://spectrum.chat/rebirthdb)

~~~
SamReidHughes
No 2.4 release happening despite code being ready. Nobody who wants to make a
release happen having access to download servers, website, etc.

~~~
ricardobeat
That sounds awful. Have the maintainers gone silent? Their co-founder Slava
used to be pretty active here in HN.

~~~
dkersten
According to the github issue, all attempts at contacting the maintainers or
originals devs have fialed.

[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/6659](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/6659)

